# Kaufentscheidung  Samsung   C27FG73 vs. Asus PB277Q



## seiman07 (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo Community,

wie der Titel schon sagt brauche ich eine Kaufentscheidung/empfehlung für die geannten Monitore 
1.: Samsung   C27FG73 - 27", VA-Panel, FullHD, FreeSync, 144Hz    280€ (Dreamhack Rabatt)
2.: Asus PB277Q - 27", TN-Panel, WQHD, 75HZ     260€(Asus Cashback)
Ich habe nun beide Monitore zuhause stehen, laufen an einer R9 390 Nitro mit DB.
Gespielt wird aktuell PUBG oder mal Overwatch und später mal wieder WOW.
Filme geschaut wir eigentlich wenig.
Beide modelle sind wirklich sehr unterschiedlich.
Asus: super farben, sehr helles panel, tolle Auflösung , leider kein Freesync und 75 HZ bei PUBG hatte ich ab und an Ruckler die auf eins von beiden zurückzuführen sind ?
Samsung: sehr natürliche farben , leider nur FullHD was sich bei bildern sehr bemerkbar macht aber beim spielen nur kaum. 144Hz was ich nicht unbedingt bemerkt hätte? aber keine Ruckler wohl wegen den beiden funktionen?`
Ich tue mir wirklich schwer zwischen den beiden jetzt zu entscheiden vielleicht kann jemand seine persönliche Eindrücke von einem der beiden Bildschirme hier kundtun. 
Mit dem Budget muß man Kompromisse schließen das ist ganz klar, WQHD+144 HZ sind einfach noch zu teuer wäre aber wohl optimal.
FG 
Simon


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Februar 2018)

Nimm den Samsung. Sprechen mehrere Gründe dafür:
- Deine Karte kommt mit Full HD besser zurecht als mit WQHD
- VA = knackigere Farben mit höherem Kontrast
- 144 Hz
- Freesync


----------



## drstoecker (6. Februar 2018)

Hab auch den Samsung seit letzter Woche. Bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden mit ddem m Teil. Zur Auflösung kann ich nur sagen nutz downsampling!


----------



## seiman07 (6. Februar 2018)

@drstoecker Downsampling habe ich jetzt eingestellt, Danke!

Habe gerade weiters ingame  beobachten können wenn man zb. an einer abgenutzten Holztüre steht und sich dreht werden die abgenutzten schattierungen lila 
Leider habe ich heute schon eine Rezession darüber gelesen und dann auch noch drauf geachtet^^
Gut wenn ich es wieder vergesse fällts mir bestimmt nicht mehr auf aber momentan ist es da 

@PCGH_Manu Die Argumente sprechen ja eigentlich für sich! Werde jetzt nochmal ausführlich testen. Danke


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Februar 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> @drstoecker Downsampling habe ich jetzt eingestellt, Danke!
> 
> Habe gerade weiters ingame  beobachten können wenn man zb. an einer abgenutzten Holztüre steht und sich dreht werden die abgenutzten schattierungen lila
> Leider habe ich heute schon eine Rezession darüber gelesen und dann auch noch drauf geachtet^^
> ...



Wird bei euch das Bild durch Downsampling viel besser oder ist das nur so ein Gefühl? Bei meinem xb270hu bringt nur 9×DSR merklich etwas. Supersampling hat allerdings einen stärkeren Effekt.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2018)

Du kannst 9x DSR einstellen?


----------



## Venom89 (6. Februar 2018)

Du etwa nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2018)

Moment, ich frag kurz meinen Treiber.... nein, 4x.


----------



## seiman07 (6. Februar 2018)

Ich lege da im AMD Manager unter Anzeige den Schalter.... Resolution.... Um, kann ich das irgendwo noch genauer justieren? 
Das Bild wirkt dadurch finde ich Weicher


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Februar 2018)

seiman07 schrieb:


> Ich lege da im AMD Manager unter Anzeige den Schalter.... Resolution.... Um, kann ich das irgendwo noch genauer justieren?
> Das Bild wirkt dadurch finde ich Weicher



Es gibt ein Super Resolution Tool mit dem man bis zu 40×DSR aktivieren kann. 9× DSR und mehr hebelt allerdings die gesamte Windows Skalierung bei manchen Systemen aus.


----------



## seiman07 (7. Februar 2018)

Was haltet ihr generell von den Lila Artefakten? Können die mit dem Alter des Bildschirms noch schlimmer werden? 
Würd den Bildschirm trotzdem behalten aber schön ist es halt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (7. Februar 2018)

Die können mit dem Alter des Monitors schlimmer werden. Blb wird ja auch mit dem Alter des Monitors schlimmer.


----------



## seiman07 (7. Februar 2018)

Oije.....das spricht dann ja nicht wirklich für den Samsung, habe viel gelesen das es bei manchen auch nach dem 3ten Tausch-schirm nicht weg war und bei manchen sogar erst nach 1-2 Monaten auftauchte.


----------

